# Problema con los componentes de Pcb wizard 3.50



## MasCalambres (Nov 24, 2007)

Hola.

Expongo mi problema por si me podéis echar una mano a solucionarlo, ya que lo he probado todo y no he podido solucionarlo por mi cuenta.


La cuestion es que estoy haciendo la placa base de una fuente de alimentacion con el PCB Wizard y los componentes con los que dibujo las pistas son mas pequeños que en la realidad, no se si me  explico, por ejemplo en mi circuito dibujado sale una resistencia pero del tamaño de 1 w , pero la que yo tengo que poner en la realidad es de 6w ó 10w con lo que no me cabria en el circuito.

En el caso del condensador electrolitico pasa iqual, yo tengo que poner uno de 4700 microFaradios y la distancia entre las pistas es para poner un condensador menor 

Hay alguna forma de crear componentes de mayor tamaño, o en su defecto de poder separar los boznes de los componentes a mayor distancia....?

Que otra solucion podria tomar para que salga bien la placa....

Gracias por vuestra ayuda 

Un saludo


----------



## zaiz (Nov 24, 2007)

Lo que se puede es agrandar los componentes de la manera en que te explico a continuación:

Puedes hacer lo siguiente:

1.- Primero eliminar la pista que corresponda al componente que quieras agrandar.
de esta forma:
Seleccionas el dispositivo que quieres cambiar de tamaño con un clic y luego oprimes la tecla supr (o del) para que se borre.

2.- Luego haces clic en "Pad", o sea, el círculo (En la barra de herramientas aparece como un pequeño círculo azúl, ahí se ve en tu figura) y lo agregas en la placa en el sitio donde quieras poner una patilla del dispositivo, haces lo mismo para la otra patilla a la distancia que requieras. 

3.- Y luego agregas la pista hacia cada patilla, utilizando la línea "Track" (en la barra de herramientas aparece una línea en rojo, también aparece en tu figura)

Puedes hacer lo mismo para todos los componentes que quieras cambiar de tamaño.

Saludos.


----------



## MasCalambres (Nov 24, 2007)

Muchas gracias,  Voy a probarlo ya mismo....


Saludos


----------



## pablitarq (Nov 26, 2007)

Hola.

MasCalambres te cuento que yo tambien estoy experimentando hacer los pcb's con ese programa (pcb wizard) y el eagle, pero tengo un problema con el primero.
al darle transfert to pcb a las pistas desde el limewire, algunas qedan en verde y otras en rojo, yo calculo qe lo hace por default en doble faz, no es asi ? de no ser asi como puedo unificar todas las pistas a un lado solo, desde ya muchas gracias.!


----------



## MasCalambres (Nov 27, 2007)

Hola, si que tienes razón, cuando te salen las pistas en verde es porque el programa no ha podido hacer las conexiones, por la parte frontal y te las hace a dos caras, 

Otra de las opciones que tienes es que te haga puentes en vez de utilizar las dos caras.

Yo personalmente tengo deshabilitadas esas opciones y cuando no me permite hacer el conexionado completo muevo los componentes y los giro asta que me los conexiona al 100%, como consejo te doy que para girar los componentes los alejes un poco, igual que para cambiarlos de sitio, mas que nada porque se ve mejor.

Por otra parte puedes crear el circuito desde pcb wizard sin necesidad de usar el Limewire.

Esas opciones se habilitan o deshabilitan desde esta caja de dialogo, desde donde te permite cambiar también el grosor de las pistas 

Haz click para ver las fotos en grande................

http://imageshack.us

Mas que nada para que te hagas una idea te pongo la secuencia abreviada de la creacion de un circuito impreso, no te pongo todas las pantalla, pero si las que me parecen interesantes.

Una vez que tengamos el circuito creado lo que hacemos es hacernos el circuito impreso.

http://imageshack.us


Ahora nos da ha elegir dos modalidades, dejar que el programa te diseñe el circuito o variar las opciones uno mismo, que es lo que yo recomiendo.

http://imageshack.us

En esta pantalla nos da ha elegir opciones variadas como si quiere que se roten los componentes y si quieres que te los coloque automáticamente en la placa 

Yo los marco todos, para no hacer yo todo el trabajo, una vez visto como el programa los compone si no me gusta los muevo asta acomodarlos a mi gusto.

http://imageshack.us

En esta pantalla nos da ha elegir si quiere que nos haga las pistas automáticamente y lo comentado antes, si no se pueden hacer las pistas, hacer puentes y si quieres que te haga pistas en diagonal, y la ultima que es con la que tu tienes problemas, porque si lo haces de forma que el programa elija todas estas cosas te lo habilita y te hace las pistas por los dos lados, por eso debes de deshabilitarla.

http://imageshack.us


Una vez hecho el circuito, pueden pasar dos cosas una que tengamos todo el circuito hecho al 100% o que nos pase esto, que el programa no pueda hacer todas las pistas sin modificar la posición de algún componente.

http://imageshack.us

Para lo que modificaremos la posición del  componente que da problemas, vemos también que nos salen unas lineas verdes muy finas, son las conexiones que tenemos creadas y sobre las que trabaja el programa, cuanto mas componentes movamos mas conexiones cambian.

http://imageshack.us

Una vez hecho el cambio probamos a ver si han sido correctos los cambios y para eso nos vamos a Autoroute.

http://imageshack.us


La herramienta "Unroute All Nets" que esta un poco mas para abajo, quita todas las pistas rojas y deja las conexiones verdes, yo recomiendo quitar todas las pistas con esta herramienta y separar los elementos y cuando lo tengamos hecho le volvemos a dar al Route All nets


Bueno en este caso la modificación no ha salido bien, porque ha bajado el tanto por ciento de conexión, pero la dinámica es esa.

http://imageshack.us


Y seguimos modificando asta que consigamos que todos las pistas sean correctas.

http://imageshack.us


Y Ya esta mas o menos.

Tambien recordar que una vez tengamos hecho el circuito con todas sus pistas y  conexiones podemos modificar, arrastrar los componentes, quitar pistas, poner componentes, en fin lo que queramos.

Las pistas se modifican haciendo Click sobre ellas se pueden doblar ,cortar, empalmar, reubicar, cambiar su ancho, y demás cosas.

Bueno si tienes alguna duda, pregúntame e intentare resolvertela si esta en mi mano.

Por cierto que me habías preguntado  ? ? ..............         vaya pedazo de chapa e hechao.............


Salu2


----------



## Daniel Cesari (Feb 25, 2008)

Hola, estaba viendo tus fotos del PCB wizard y veo que tienes el LM317 de donde lo sacaste ?
atte.
DAN


----------



## Elvic (Feb 25, 2008)

hola *mascalambres*

Aquí:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/plantillas-pcb-wizard-11481/ hay plantillas o librerías  para PCB wizard puede que encuentres los componentes que te hacen falta. 

dale un vistazo

suerT


----------



## mnicolau (May 3, 2008)

Hola, tengo un problemita con el programa y quería saber si le ha pasado a alguien también. Les dejo un pcb q hice en pcb wizard, la cuestión es q a la hora de imprimir hay zonas de las "copper area" q no salen en la impresión (prueben y vean) a pesar de q aparecen incluso en la vista previa. 
Le pasó a alguien lo mismo? tienen idea cómo solucionarlo? 
Será mi instalación del programa? no pude probar en otra pc...

PD: nunca tuve el problema con las pistas, sólo con las zonas copper y no con todas, parece al azar.

Saludos, gracias


----------



## Elvic (May 10, 2008)

hola mnicolau


ok mira alguna ves también tuve ese problema y justamente también paso igual pues como era un circuito pequeño  quise imprimir varias  en una sola hoja, así como lo hiciste tu , es decir, agrupando el diseño y haciendo copias dentro de la misma área de trabajo (hoja), pues bien 
ahora que vi esto supuse que; La No correcta impresión del diseño o de "copper area" es acusa 


De el *numero de veces que se puede utilizar* es decir que tuvieres que insertar un numero limitado de "copper area" 
o que al estar agrupado no se imprima correctamente 

haz la prueba con tu diseño y y mira si eso pueda ser el problema no cuesta mucho tiempo des agrupar he imprimir o quitar algunas cooper area y hacer las conexiones con pistas(tracks)

recuerda que dije que es una suposición no lo he comprobado 


suerT


----------



## mnicolau (May 15, 2008)

Hola elvic, gracias por el dato, voy a ponerme con tiempo a probar bien el tema. Lo pude solucionar pero recurriendo a otros programas, asi q voy a investigar un poco para hacerlo con el mismo soft...

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (May 15, 2008)

A mi me pasa lo mismo... El Copper Area no se me imprime por completo, sino que lo "achica".
Si alguien sabe como solucionarlo, que por favor lo diga 

gracias,
mano.


----------



## eapretel (Feb 3, 2009)

Despues de realizar el diseño del circuito con los simbolos y proceder a realizar el pcb no puedo asignar  el modelo 2N3055 pues no aparece en la lista de modelos del PCB. ¿hay alguna manera de crear estos modelos?


----------



## Elvic (Feb 3, 2009)

saludos eapretel

claro que si, se puede solucionar el detalle esta en crear los componente pcb y los simbolos para que concuerde la posicion de cada terminal de cada componente..

mira este enlace aqui explica como realizarlo..

http://www.new-wave-concepts.com/files/PWtutor5.pdf

suerT


----------



## Manonline (Feb 3, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/plantillas-pcb-wizard-11481/


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 27, 2011)

hola quisiera saber como sacar el LM317T en el PCB wizard por fa es urgente osea como buscarlo o como sea muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## abndol (Ene 27, 2011)

prueba buscar aquíhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/plantillas-pcb-wizard-11481/


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 27, 2011)

tanatoskun dijo:


> hola quisiera saber como sacar el LM317T en el PCB wizard por fa es urgente osea como buscarlo o como sea muchas gracias por su ayuda



En "Discrete Semiconductors" tenés la plantilla "TO220", esa es la que corresponde al LM317T.

Saludos


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 27, 2011)

gracias bro por tu ayudA


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Oct 13, 2011)

perdon por revivir el tema, pero tengo esta duda

por decir quiero acer una maquina de dar toques
la cual lleva un transistor y una resistencia
la cuestion es que yo quiero usar tip41 o tip42, ese no es problema
dibujo el circuito y todo bien

al momento de dar en formar pistas " noto que la base del transistor esta en el centro "
ojo: tip41 o tip42 lleban su base en la pata #1 que es la izquierda

alguien sabe como hacer para que el pcb wizard cambie la base al pin # 1
y tampoco me reconoce tierra
por decir hago un circuito con un operacional
que tiene fuente simetrica
+  -  y ground

el caso es que en las conecciones de tierra ground no ahce una sola coneccion
como se soluciona eso


----------



## mosconi30 (Jul 16, 2012)

graciasss me sirvio de mucha ayuda


----------



## JulioCVelozo (Jul 15, 2020)

Buenas, yo tengo quizas un problema diferente que es la ubicacion de los pads con el grid. Mientras construia mi board arduino, los pads coincidian perfecto con el grid 0.25. Cuando cree las otras capas de visualizacion y di terminada la creacion del pcb note que no coincidian exacto los pads con el grid. Tampoco coincide en 1 mm, diria que con el pcb puedo trabajar, acomodando sin el grid en la ubicacion de los pines grid para que las pistas coincidan y no quede todo torcido, pero cual es la causa de este error de desface y como puedo solucionar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2020)

La separación entre pads de un IC no se mide en mm sino en mills (milesimas de pulgada), siendo de 100 mills la separación estándar de pines de un IC thru-hole.
Si pones la grilla en mm nunca te va a coincidir con el IC por que la diferencia de 0.004mm se va sumando en cada nuevo pad.

PD: yo no uso el pcb-wizard sino el KiCad, pero la historia es la misma.


----------

